
The last 1 Infinite Loop? - sgt101
https://www.abandonedamerica.us/bell-labs
======
DrScump
And One Infinite Loop is itself built on the former Four-Phase Systems site.

------
sgt101
I was struck by the stories about what made Bell Labs so unique this week, and
the contrast of fortunes with Apple and Xerox....

